# (s'est) fait + infinitif - accord du participe passé de "faire"



## Thomas1

Bonjour, 

_Elle s'est soigné les pieds ? --> Non, elle ne se les est pas soignés._
_Tu t'es fait couper les cheveux ? --> Oui, je me les suis fait couper._

Pour quoi on ne fait pas l'accord dans le second exemple ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## mariange

Bonjour,
 La raison, à mon avis : il ya *un infinitif* ( le vrai object direct) aprés le verbe.


----------



## gvergara

D'après ce que j'ai appris, la règle est simple: on ne fait jamais l'accord du verbe _faire_ lorsque celui-ci est suivi d'un infinitif.

Gonzalo


----------



## geve

Oui, parce que "faire" n'est pas une action qu'on fait sur soi-même. Voyez la différence entre ces deux phrases :

_Tu as vu ma super coiffure ? Je me la suis faite moi-même._

_Tu as vu ma super coiffure ? Je me la suis fait faire à L'atelier du Cheveu._


----------



## LV4-26

D'accord avec ce qui a été dit précédemment. Ici, _faire_ est ce que l'on appelle un "semi-auxiliaire".

Thomas, je compte sur toi pour nous aider à combattre cette erreur qui tend à se généraliser chez les francophones et qui, pas plus tard que ce matin, a encore fait dire à l'animateur de "Panique au Mangin Palace" (émission de radio) :
*_Nathalie s'est faite draguer.     

_Ne soyez pas alertés par le caractère véhément de ce post : vous êtes tombés en plein sur mon sujet de courroux favori.


----------



## geostan

Et la règle est si simple: pas d'accord pour le participe passé "fait" utilisé comme verbe causatif ou factitif, c'est à dire, suivi d'un infinitif.

Cheers!


----------



## ayupshiplad

Bonjour,

Je me demandais si 'se faire' doit 'accorder' (j'espère que c'est un mot!) au passé composé? Puisque les verbes reflexifs accordent au passé composé je croyais qu'il faudrait faire la même chose avec 'se faire', mais j'ai vu plusieurs fois que les français ne font pas ça...

'Je me suis faite des uv'? 

Mais j'ai parlé avec des francophones qui disent 'je me suis fait bronzer', même quand ils sont femmes! 

Alors maintenant je suis confuse! 

Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui peut m'aider?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Humpheego

Si je me souviens bien, le 'se' avec 'se faire' est un objet indirect (quoiqu'il soit reflexif), alors il n'y a pas d'accord.  Par exemple, on peux faire brozer a quelqu'un d'autre, en disant "je lui ai fait se bronzer", et lui sera un objet indirect.

On utilise "être" étant reflexif, mais il n'y aura pas d'accord étant un objet indirect, voire les cas suivants:

1) On utilise "être" dans le passé composé avec les verbes reflexifs
2) On accorde le participe passé avec l'objet direct dans le cas où l'objet direct est placé avant le verbe

'se faire' suit le premier cas, mais pas le deuxième.

Si j'ai tort, les francophones nous corrigeront !


----------



## Yepok

Humpheego said:


> Si j'ai tort, les francophones nous corrigeront !


Et puis quoi encore ! 
Nous autres francophones ne connaissons pas (sauf exceptions) la règle, même pour ceux qui d'entre nous l'appliquent correctement à l'oreille...

Je me targue pour ma part de bien connaître la grammaire (du moins de ne  commettre que de rares fautes dans ce domaine), et je ne connais pas la règle... et l'accord des verbes réflexifs est mon "cauchemar" en ce domaine.

Toutefois pour moi,
_je me suis fait bronzer_ s'analyse en _j'ai fait bronzer moi_, le complément d'objet est donc _bronzer moi_ (réponse à la question : _qu'est-ce que tu as fait ?_), comme il se trouve après l'auxiliaire, pas d'accord du participe passé. Cf _je me suis fait une toile_ mais _la toile que je me suis fait*e*_.

En attendant avis de plus ample informé !


----------



## geostan

En effet, le "se" de votre phrase est un complément d'object indirect, le direct étant l'expression "des UV." Donc, il n'y a pas d'accord.

Un verbe ne peut avoir qu'un object direct ou indirect. S'il y a deux objets, l'un doit être direct, l'autre indirect.

Cheers!


----------



## Paquita

L'explication est pourtant simple pour "je me suis fait bronzer" : il y a deux compléments d'objet direct

Le verbe réfléchi avec "être" peut en effet être utilisé, mais pour l'analyse, seulement, bien sûr, avec "avoir" : 
1) j'ai fait quoi ? bronzer => donc fait reste invariable puisque le complément d'objet est un infinitif
2) bronzer qui ? moi = > le cod dépend de bronzer qui n'est pas un participe passé et donc la règle du participe passé n'a rien à voir ici !

La difficulté est avec "faire faire", surtout

voir ici= partie exceptions

Et pour "je me suis fait des UV", effectivement c'est un complémnet indirect et la question ne se pose pas non plus !


----------



## bobbyfischer

Bonjour,
  Comment fait-on l’accord du verbe « se faire » au participe passé ?
  Exemples :
  Elle s'est faite bannir,  ou… elle s'est fait bannir
  Elle s'est faite belle,  ou… elle s'est fait belle
  Elle s'est faite désirer,  ou… elle s'est fait désirer
  Elle s'est faite une grave lésion,  ou… elle s'est fait une grave lésion
  Elle s'est faite remarquer,  ou… elle s'est fait remarquer
  Elle s'est faite avoir,  ou… elle s'est fait avoir
  …etc.


  Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Lamperouge

Bonjour, 

- "faire" au participe passé suivi d'un infinitif ne s'accorde jamais. 
Donc "elle s'est fait bannir". 

- pour "se faire" + nom/adjectif, ça dépend si le complément direct se trouve avant ou après le verbe ("j'ai mangé les pommes"/"je les ai mangées") : 
"elle s'est faite belle" car le complément direct de faire est "s'". En effet, la phrase signifie "elle a fait elle-même belle". 
"elle s'est fait une lésion" car le complément direct est "une lésion", qui vient après le verbe.


----------



## TKDfille

Bonjour,

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire si c'est "je me suis fait chier" ou "je me suis faite chier" pour une fille?  Je crois que ça n'accord pas et que c'est "je me suis fait chier", mais je ne suis pas sûre.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Seit

Salut !
Effectivement ça ne s'accorde pas, puisque le participe passé "fait" suivi d'un infinitif est invariable.

à plus


----------



## Tritta

Bonjour, on doit bien dire "elle s'est fait buter" et non "elle s'est _faite _buter", n'est-ce pas ? Dans ce cas, au féminin, le participe passé fait ne s'accorde jamais. Confirmation ? Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## Shokaah

Oui, c'est bien _fait_.


----------



## Shokaah

Lorsque l'on veut accorder un participe passé, la question que l'on doit se poser est "Qui/Quoi est affecté par le verbe ?"
Dans l'exemple "il a mangé une pomme", "il l'a mangée", qu'est-ce qui a été _mangé _? La pomme.
Dans l'exemple "elle s'est fait buter", qu'est-ce qui est _fait _(la question doit bien porter sur le participe passé et non "buter") ? La question n'a aucun sens, il n'y a rien qui a été _fait_. Pas d'accord donc.


----------



## Arrius

Bravo, bien expliqué, *Shokaah*! En ce qui concerne  la phrase donnée en exemple
_On l'a fait se dépêcher (l' = la),_ le même raisonemment me semble valide: personne ni rien n'a été "fait", par conséquent pas d'accord. Mais dans_ on l'a obligée à se dépêcher_, que si.


----------



## Arzhela

Bonjour à tous/toutes,
Je me pose toujours cette question. Quand on est une femme, dit on :
"Je me suis fait avoir" ou "Je me suis faite avoir" ?
Il me semble avoir entendu dire qu'il ne fallait pas accorder le participe "fait" quand il était suivi d'un verbe mais je n'en suis pas très sure. Dans ce cas, je trouve que "faite" _sonne_ mieux que "fait", mais....
Merci d'avance pour votre réponse !


----------



## Elody

Il faut dire "je me suis fait avoir" pour des raisons compliquées dont je ne me souviens plus, mais je me souviens bien l'avoir appris en cours de français !


----------



## scriptum

Je m'excuse, mais la raison me paraît très simple. Puisque "me" n'est pas un complément de "faire", il ne peut pas y avoir accord entre les deux. J'espère que je n'ai pas dit une bêtise...


----------



## Aoyama

> Il faut dire "je me suis fait avoir" pour des raisons compliquées dont je ne me souviens plus, mais je me souviens bien l'avoir appris en cours de français


ou ... les avoir apprises ... Mais pas si compliquées en fait.


> la raison me paraît très simple. Puisque "me" n'est pas un complément de "faire", il ne peut pas y avoir accord entre les deux.


Je ne connaissais pas cette raison ... Mais cela peut aussi en être une .
Celle que je connais, c'est qu'ici "avoir" est COD de faire (je me suis fait _quoi_ -avoir-) donc pas d'accord.


----------



## Paquita

Règle 6 des modifications de l'orthographe
C'est moi qui ai souligné en rouge la partie correspondant à cette question:


> _*6. Participe passé*_ : le participe passé de *laisser* _suivi d’un infinitif_ est rendu invariable : il joue en effet devant l’infinitif un rôle d’auxiliaire analogue à celui de *faire*, qui est toujours invariable dans ce cas (avec l’auxiliaire *avoir* comme en emploi pronominal).
> Le participe passé de *laisser* suivi d’un infinitif est donc invariable dans tous les cas, même quand il est employé avec l’auxiliaire avoir et même quand l’objet est placé avant le verbe. (Voir Analyse 5.)
> _Exemples _:
> Elle *s’est laissé mourir* (comme déjà elle *s’est fait maigrir*) ;
> Elle *s’est laissé séduire* (comme déjà elle *s’est fait féliciter*) ;
> Je *les ai laissé partir* (comme déjà je *les ai fait partir*) ;
> La maison qu’elle *a laissé saccager* (comme déjà la maison qu’elle *a* *fait repeindre*).


 http://www.academie-francaise.fr/sites/academie-francaise.fr/files/rectifications_1990.pdf

Dans le cas de "elle s'est fait avoir", le problème est qu'à l'oral on prononce = elle "séfétavoir" et on entend le "t" comme dans "faite"


----------



## EdgarOtalora

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un dans ce forum peut me dire:

1. Si l'on doit dire _elle s'est fait voler_ ou _elle s'est faite voler_.

2. Et si oui ou non, pourquoi ?

J'ai beau demander à mes ami(e)s, chercher dans le dictionnaire et je ne trouve pas une réponse satisfaisante.

 Merci pour vos commentaires!

Edd


----------



## Calamitintin

La question a déjà été posée plusieurs fois. On doit dire "elle s'est fait voler". Voir les précédents fils pour une explication plus détaillée.


----------



## Frapap

*Ils se sont fait(s) enterrer*

je suis en train de chercher une réponse à ce doute :
Je suis tentée de mettre un "s" à "fait" car le sens est "ils ont fait enterrer eux-même" donc il y a un compl. ogg. Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi cela cloche, je crois me souvenir que avec  "se sont fait" "fait" reste invariable... mais je n'en suis pas sûre du tout !

Au secours, je n'y comprends plus rien!


----------



## Zone

Bonjour

Le participe "fait" reste invariable s'il précède un infinitif.

"Elle s'est fait prendre." (et non pas faite)
"Ils se sont fait massacrer" (et non pas faits).


----------



## clairem99

Savez-vous laquelle de ces deux phrases est correcte?

_Je vous écris en réponse à l’offre d’emploi que ma collègue m’a fait parvenir. 
Je vous écris en réponse à l’offre d’emploi que ma collègue m’a fait*e* parvenir. _

La première me semble la plus correcte lorsque je la lis à haute voix. Quelqu'un pourrait me dire si c'est juste et quelle est la règle de grammaire pour ce cas?

Merci


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Le participe passé de faire suivi d'un infinitif est toujours invariable.

Donc la première solution.


----------



## janpol

qu'on m'a fait parvenir
forme factitive (faire + infinitif)  "fait" est  invariable ("que" (la lettre) est COD de 'parvenir', pas de "faire")


----------



## otip

S'il n'y a pas d'infinitif au bout?

"Tous calculs fait(s?), la solution un est plus intéressante."

S ou pas S ? Une explication de la règle serait bienvenue.

Merci.


----------



## Denisska

A mon avis le "fait" ici se comporte normalement, alors, s'accorde.


----------



## LV4-26

Tout à fait d'accord. Les calculs sont faits. 
De même
_Ils se sont faits tous seuls._
Ils ont fait qui ? Eux-mêmes ==> accord
_Ils se sont fait prendre_
Ils ont fait qui ? Personne. 
Il n'y a pas de complément d'objet direct de verbe _faire_, qui est ici utilisé comme semi-auxiliaire. ===> Pas d'accord
_Ils se sont fait un cadeau._
Ils ont fait quoi ? Un cadeau. _Ils/se_ n'est pas le cod de faire mais son complément d'attribution (Ils ont fait un cadeau *à *eux-mêmes) ===> Pas d'accord.

Attention. La tournure (sorte de sur-correction) "_elle s'est faite prendre/violer/ etc..._" est extrêmement courante à l'oral. On l'entend partout et de plus en plus, y compris dans les dialogues de films ou de téléfilms. Cela ne l'empêche pas d'être fautive.


----------



## kilam

Bonjour à tous, 
Je voudrais savoir est-ce qu'on fait l'accord dans la phrase suivante : 
" J'ai fait sortir la chaise/ Je l'ai *faite* sortir"
Merci d'avantage à tous ceux qui contribueront à la réponse.


----------



## la fée

pas d'ccord! 
*Le participe passé *du verbe *"faire"* ou *"se faire",* suivi d'un infinitif et précédé d'un COD, est toujours *invariable!*


----------



## tilt

Tu peux simplifier la règle sans en changer la teneur. 
-> _Faire _et _se faire _sont un seul et même verbe.
-> Le participe est aussi invariable quand le COD est placé après.


----------



## Rama33

Bonjour tout le monde…
Voilà ma question :
Pourquoi dit-on « elle s’est faite avoir » ( on fait l’accord ) tandis qu’on dit  « elle s’est fait attendre » sans l’accrod … Dit-on elle s’est faite une amie ou plutôt elle s’est fait une amie ? Elle s'est fait(e) ridiculiser , Elle s'est fait(e) belle ?!
Cette histoire d'accord me prend la tête 
Y a-t-il une règle qui nous dit si on doit faire l’accord ou pas avec « se faire »
Merci d’avance pour vos réponses !
Rama


----------



## nopal

Bonjour 
le "e" ne me semble nécessaire dans aucun des cas .


----------



## LV4-26

Je mettrais un "e" dans le dernier cas "_elle s'est faite belle_" car le sujet exerce bien une action sur elle-même, c'est bien elle-même qu'elle fait (belle).

Pour _elle s'est fait une amie_, je pense qu'il s'agit du même type d'utilisation de la forme pronominale que dans "_elle s'est lavé les cheveux_", par exemple. A la différence du cas précédent, le sujet n'est pas l'objet de l'action de _faire._

Pour les autres cas, _elle s'est fait avoir, elle s'est fait attendre, elle s'est fait ridiculiser_, le verbe _faire_ est utilisé comme "semi-auxiliaire" et le sujet n'est pas l'objet de _faire_, mais celui d'_avoir_, d'_attendre_ et de _ridiculiser_. Par conséquent, _fai_t reste invariable.

J'ajoute que le fait d'accorder _faire_ dans ce type de construction est un cas d'hypercorrection (malheureusement) extrêmement répandu chez les Français.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

À cette très bonne explication de LV4-26 j'ajouterais qu'une des causes de l'hypercorrection est due à la *liaison *entre fait_une, fait_avoir, fait_attendre qui peut faire croire qu'il y a un e à la fin de fait.


----------



## lamenace

Bonjour ! 
désolée de faire un big "up" a ce sujet 

je voulais savoir est ce le cas pour tous ? genre je me suis fait kidnapper , fait larguer pour une fille qui parle ?


----------



## LV4-26

Absolument.


----------



## sophie3210

Bonjour, 

J'ai un gros doute sur l'accord... Faut-il dire :

"Elles se sont fait passer pour des hommes" ou bien "Elles se sont faites passer pour des hommes" ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Donaldos

Avec le verbe _faire_ suivi d'un infinitif, on ne fait pas l'accord.

_Elle se sont *fait* passer..._


----------



## manuhard

Bonjour !

Dois-je dire : 'Elle s'est fait connaitre par plus de personnes, grâce au concert organisé à Vienne ?'

(Pas de 'e' à 'fait' car ce n'est pas elle qui a organisé le concert)


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,


Donaldos said:


> Avec le verbe _faire_ suivi d'un infinitif, on ne fait pas l'accord.
> 
> _Elle se sont *fait* passer..._


----------

